# Need some help please



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just bought a tv off Amazon last week for the bedroom. I am getting ready to purchase another for the family room and haven't decided on which brand or what kind. I have a few but I will start another thread about that.

The tv I need help with is SAMSUNG model # UN37EH5000. I went online and used some "recommended" settings. I will post those below. The issue I have, if it's really an issue I'm not sure, but I notice a white cloud or splotch in the center of the tv during dark scenes. If the tv show being watched goes to commercial, you know how there is that 1 or 2 second dead spot where the screen goes black? You can see it there and you can see it when powering off and there is that 2 second delay before it actually powers off.

Is this normal? I called Samsung CS this morning and explained the issue exactly like I did here. The lady said this IS normal. She stated that I should have the picture set on Standard or Movie and the backlight around 7. She said that the spot is normal and that it will go away within 1-2 weeks. She gave me a reference # in case it does not and said to call back.

I called "tech support" at Amazon and the guy said it's normal. That you will always get "bleed through" with an LED and that is just what you get regarless if you buy a $400 or $3000 model. Kind of 2 different answers fom Samsung and this guy at Amazon.

I have DirecTV connected by HDMI. What do you all think?


Here are the settings that I am using. Since using these settings it's not half as bad but it's still there.



Mode: Standard
Backlight: 10 (this can be increased for darker rooms)
Contrast: 100
Brightness: 44
Sharpness: 5
Color: 55
Tint (G/R): 49/51

Advanced Settings:
Color Space: Native
White Balance: 25, 25, 25, 0, 30, 30
Gamma: -1
Dynamic Contrast: Off
Black Tone: Off
Flesh Tone: 0
Motion Lighting: Off

Picture Options:
Color Tone: Warm 2
Size: Screen Fit
Digital Noise Filter: Auto
HDMI Black Level: (greyed out)
Film Mode: Off (greyed out)
LED Motion Plus: On


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

anyone????


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

hello....anyone know about this Samsung or the issue in general?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

So maybe I'll just say goodbye to the LED and get a plasma. That's what I've been used to since 2006. Any recommendations on a 37" plasma? Do they come in that size? If not, what's a good one for around $400 for the bedroom?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Most of the Plasma TV appear to be 50" or larger. I did find one that was 42" at Best Buy. It is an LG.

I would get an LED for the bedroom.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

As one poster has already stated, "The beauty and quality is in the eye of the one looking at it".
This is a decision you must make for yourself.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ron mexico75 said:


> So maybe I'll just say goodbye to the LED and get a plasma. That's what I've been used to since 2006. Any recommendations on a 37" plasma? Do they come in that size? If not, what's a good one for around $400 for the bedroom?


Watch for sales...there isnt a lot of focus on tv's that small anymore. Usually starts around 42" size, I put a 45 in my bedroon, but wish I would have put in a 50 or so.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just an update; I'm keeping the tv. I've left it on for 5 days for about 16 hours a day. U adjust the settings a little bit more and the thing looks great. I don't see the white spot in the middle anymore. Backlight is set on 10 too. 

Paused a tv commercial that had a black frame in it and it looks like the tv is off. 

Can anyone explain what happened? Not sure if leaving it on had anything to do with it, but it looks a lot better.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well maybe I got too excited and jumped the gun. I was watching a movie the other night with many dark scenes, I think it was scream 4, I noticed the white shadow in the middle of the screen although not as bad as it used today I think it had something to do with me adjusting the contrast and backlighting however it's still there. 

I already mounted this thing on the wall so I guess it's just something I have to live with and accept this as part of how an LED TV looks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My mode is set to Dynamic and then I reduced the Backlight to 8 of 10. I believe the mode has to be in Dynamic to use the next settings.

Have you tried in the Dynamic settings to turn Dynamic contrast to ON,
Turn the Black level to On, etc and see what it looks like.

I have a 46" Samsung LCD and mine are turned ON.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

My mode is set to Dynamic and then I reduced the Backlight to 8 of 10. I believe the mode has to be in Dynamic to use the next settings.

Have you tried in the Dynamic settings to turn Dynamic contrast to ON,
Turn the Black level to On, etc and see what it looks like.

I have a 46" Samsung LCD and mine are turned ON.


No I haven't tried that. I thought that was a bad setting to use. Maybe I'm just thinking about the plasma I want yo buy for the family room. I remember reading using high contrast and color or any dynamic settings are bad for the plasma, at least for the first few hundred hours. 

Anyways, I'll try what you said and see what it looks like. So you think keeping the backlight down but using dynamic will give it a bright screen without the backlight blazing in hopes the white shadow isn't there?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have an LED but I do not have that issue. But it is a diffent tv.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Watch for sales...there isnt a lot of focus on tv's that small anymore. Usually starts around 42" size, I put a 45 in my bedroon, but wish I would have put in a 50 or so.


I've got 50" Panny plasmas in two bedrooms. Thinking of buying another Panny plasma and putting the 60" Panny plasma I bought last year in the master bedroom. Thinking about a new 65" Panny. Would you explain again your opinion of the 60" sets vs the 65" sets? My 60" in our main viewing room has a beautiful picture, that's the one I'd put in the MB.

Oh, to get back on topic, the TS would certainly be better off with a plasma, I think. Altho, there is that break in period...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Anyone?


I do know if you buy a 1080p Panny plasma there is a break in period, that's probably what you're seeing on the Samsung LCD.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Rich said:


> I've got 50" Panny plasmas in two bedrooms. Thinking of buying another Panny plasma and putting the 60" Panny plasma I bought last year in the master bedroom. Thinking about a new 65" Panny. Would you explain again your opinion of the 60" sets vs the 65" sets? My 60" in our main viewing room has a beautiful picture, that's the one I'd put in the MB.
> 
> Oh, to get back on topic, the TS would certainly be better off with a plasma, I think. Altho, there is that break in period...
> 
> Rich


Rich, personally I feel that anything over 60" doesnt have as crisp a picture due to the tv still being the same resolution. Obviously since its the same resolution, my bedroom tv which is smaller but still 1080p actually has a crisper picture than my 60 because its the same resolution spread over a smaller surface area. Think of it this way: Take a true 1920x1080 image on your pc, and display it full screen on a 22" monitor with a 1920x1080 screen resolution. Now take that same photo and display it on a 27" or larger monitor that is still 1920x1080 resolution, if everything else is equal, it will look much crisper/sharper on the smaller display size. Part of it has to do with viewing distance as well, what is the difference between sitting 10 feet away from a 42" tv, vs, 16 feet away from a 60" tv? The further you sit away, the tvs seem similar in size. You just paid alot more for the ability to it further away from your larger tv. When 4K tv's hit mainstream, I will be all over larger size displays, due to the increased resolution. But again, I'd bet a 60" 4K tv will looks much sharper than a 100" tv when that happens.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Rich, personally I feel that anything over 60" doesnt have as crisp a picture due to the tv still being the same resolution. Obviously since its the same resolution, my bedroom tv which is smaller but still 1080p actually has a crisper picture than my 60 because its the same resolution spread over a smaller surface area. Think of it this way: Take a true 1920x1080 image on your pc, and display it full screen on a 22" monitor with a 1920x1080 screen resolution. Now take that same photo and display it on a 27" or larger monitor that is still 1920x1080 resolution, if everything else is equal, it will look much crisper/sharper on the smaller display size. Part of it has to do with viewing distance as well, what is the difference between sitting 10 feet away from a 42" tv, vs, 16 feet away from a 60" tv? The further you sit away, the tvs seem similar in size. You just paid alot more for the ability to it further away from your larger tv. When 4K tv's hit mainstream, I will be all over larger size displays, due to the increased resolution. But again, I'd bet a 60" 4K tv will looks much sharper than a 100" tv when that happens.


I've got a 50" 1080p set in my bedroom and a 60" 1080p set in our main viewing room. Both are about the same distance from my head. Since you first posted about this, I've been studying both of them, usually with the same program on at different times. Baseball games and movies, stuff like that. I have plenty of room to move backwards in the viewing room and I know the 60" set will look about the same if I put it in the MB.

Thing is, the 60" set looks slightly better than the 50" set in the MB. Not much, both have outstanding PQ. But, if I had to get rid of all my TVs except for one, I'd definitely keep the 60" set. I guess the only way to satisfy my curiosity is to buy a 65" Panny and see what happens.

Concerning the 4K sets: Back in '06 or '07 I bought a 58" 720p Panny plasma for ~ $2500. It still has a fine picture and my son uses it now. But every time I look at it, I have to wonder what was going thru my mind when I paid that much for a 720p set. Of course, a 1080p set of the same size at that time would have cost a lot more, but after I started buying the 1080p sets I have now I realized I should have waited. One thing I vowed never to do again was spend that much on a TV set. Can't help but wonder how long it will take for the 4K sets to start dropping drastically in price. Probably right after I buy the 65" Panny. My luck.

Rich


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I do know if you buy a 1080p Panny plasma there is a break in period, that's probably what you're seeing on the Samsung LCD.

Rich


So are you saying there is a break in period on this Samsung 37 inch LED?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is a picture. Keep in mind, I have the backlight turned down and the brightness down too. Kind of hard to see but it's thee over to the left side. If u turn up the backlight it gets real noticeable.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Come on anybody?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There is no break in period for an LED TV.
Is this TV where you can turn it to an angle from where it is. It is possible that something is reflecting onto the screen and causing what you are seeing.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

There is no break in period for an LED TV.
Is this TV where you can turn it to an angle from where it is. It is possible that something is reflecting onto the screen and causing what you are seeing.


No it's definitely not a reflection. I see it at night while watching tv too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> So are you saying there is a break in period on this Samsung 37 inch LED?


Don't really know. The largest LCD set I have is my computer monitor (24") and it didn't need a break in period. I can tell you this, I've never been thrilled with Samsung customer support. Amazon's kinda hazy too. But then, so is Panasonic. I have 8 of them and only the three 1080p sets had a break in period. I had to find out about that here.

I can tell you this, if it's a known problem, Panasonic responds immediately. Samsung seems to be in the habit of telling folks with problems to return the set to the store they bought it from.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Here is a picture. Keep in mind, I have the backlight turned down and the brightness down too. Kind of hard to see but it's thee over to the left side. If u turn up the backlight it gets real noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't seem to be a minor problem. Can you still return it? Does anyone else reading this thread have the same set?

Rich


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

That doesn't seem to be a minor problem. Can you still return it? Does anyone else reading this thread have the same set? 

Rich


Yeah I can still return it I have until June 23 to return it to Amazon. I called them today and the issue is they do not have anymore left in stock. They have to have some in stock by the 23rd in order for me to get a new one in exchange. If they don't they said they would totally refund my money or I could buy a different type. However after reading many many reviews this seems to be the highest rated 37 inch LED available. 

In addition, the wall mount that I already have it installed can only hold up to a 37 inch TV. So maybe getting a plasma would be a headache because they only come in 42 inches or larger so I would have to take down the wall mount exchange that and put another one up, you see my dilemma?

I appreciate you posting that's for sure I figured I would get a lot more responses because this TV model seems to be very popular. Popular for spare rooms or bedrooms not necessarily a main family room unit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Yeah I can still return it I have until June 23 to return it to Amazon. I called them today and the issue is they do not have anymore left in stock. They have to have some in stock by the 23rd in order for me to get a new one in exchange. If they don't they said they would totally refund my money or I could buy a different type. However after reading many many reviews this seems to be the highest rated 37 inch LED available.
> 
> In addition, the wall mount that I already have it installed can only hold up to a 37 inch TV. So maybe getting a plasma would be a headache because they only come in 42 inches or larger so I would have to take down the wall mount exchange that and put another one up, you see my dilemma?
> 
> I appreciate you posting that's for sure I figured I would get a lot more responses because this TV model seems to be very popular. Popular for spare rooms or bedrooms not necessarily a main family room unit.


Once something goes out of stock on Amazon it doesn't seem to reappear quickly, if at all. If you really want that particular model, why not get your money back from Amazon and buy one in another place? Better yet, buy one before you return the one you have and see if the same thing happens. Perhaps it isn't the set.

Rich


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Rich said:


> Once something goes out of stock on Amazon it doesn't seem to reappear quickly, if at all. If you really want that particular model, why not get your money back from Amazon and buy one in another place? Better yet, buy one before you return the one you have and see if the same thing happens. Perhaps it isn't the set.
> 
> Rich


Yeah maybe you're right. That's probably the end of that tv on Amazon. Maybe I'll search best buy.com and see what they have. They match Amazon's prices now so maybe I can find something better. I got a great deal on the one I have though....$399.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Yeah maybe you're right. That's probably the end of that tv on Amazon. Maybe I'll search best buy.com and see what they have. They match Amazon's prices now so maybe I can find something better. I got a great deal on the one I have though....$399.


My wife ordered (I should say told me to order it) a book she needed for something new at work. Amazon kept putting me off and finally said it was out of stock permanently. Took months to get that message. She ordered it on Barnes and Noble and had it in a couple days.

Rich


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I came across this one it's a comparable price but I'm going to have to take my cheetah mount off-the-wall because it only holds up to a 37 but I might just go ahead and get this one for a bedroom TV. 

http://amzn.com/B009IBXEH8


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> Well I came across this one it's a comparable price but I'm going to have to take my cheetah mount off-the-wall because it only holds up to a 37 but I might just go ahead and get this one for a bedroom TV.
> 
> http://amzn.com/B009IBXEH8


That only weighs 26.3 pounds. Check your mounting bracket for the weight it supports.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

That only weighs 26.3 pounds. Check your mounting bracket for the weight it supports.

Here is a link to the exact amount that I have. You can see it says up to 37 so I'm not sure if that has something to do with the screw configuration or just as a safety precaution from the company due to different weights. What do you think I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to all of this. The TV I have up there now that 37 inch Samsung uses the four outermost corners of the mount.

http://amzn.com/B001GTT0VO


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The support says it has 100 and 200 VESA mounting.
The TV says it is 100mm X 100mm mounting.
http://store.vizio.com/e390a1.html

The support says it supports up to 65 pounds.
*Edit / Add: *Without the stand the TV weighs just 19 pounds


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

The support says it has 100 and 200 VESA mounting.
The TV says it is 100mm X 100mm mounting.
http://store.vizio.com/e390a1.html

The support says it supports up to 65 pounds.
Edit / Add: Without the stand the TV weighs just 19 pounds

Wow, so I can keep my current mount even though it says up to 37 inch screens and the 40 Vizio will fit?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You might have to drill holes in the bracket for the Vizio, but weight certainly isn't a consideration.

Rich


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I got the Vizio delivered a few hours ago and I have it up on the wall and on...........WOW!! This things is many many times better than the Samsung in my opinion. I toyed and toyed and toyed with the Samsung settings. I took the Vizio out of the box, made some MINOR adjustments and I am so happy with it. Totally noticeable difference between it and the Samsung and by a very big difference.

Glad I didn't procrastinate too long and returned that Samsung. I ALMOST was going to settle and just keep it. Someone in this forum or another said since I knew that white spot was there I was always going to be thinking about it, glad I listened.

Oh yeah, it fits on the cheetah mount that I already had for the Samsung even though it said up to 37 inch and this is a 39 inch.....even better.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Try contrast at 75 to 80 see if you can kick brightness down one or two notches and try the advanced settings for Dynamic Contrast and for Black Tone and see if that does the trick.

Most people set things too bright and with an edge lit set light is on back there if there is any lit portion on the screen. During screen changes between programming and commercials it is not unusual to get a light halo or green/gray background as no image signal is being sent. It should behave much nicer if you brought down the forced "shiny".

And is this halo a reflection of a light source from behind? (just had to ask)

Don "play with the settings and find what looks best to you" Bolton


ron mexico75 said:


> I just bought a tv off Amazon last week for the bedroom. I am getting ready to purchase another for the family room and haven't decided on which brand or what kind. I have a few but I will start another thread about that.
> 
> The tv I need help with is SAMSUNG model # UN37EH5000. I went online and used some "recommended" settings. I will post those below. The issue I have, if it's really an issue I'm not sure, but I notice a white cloud or splotch in the center of the tv during dark scenes. If the tv show being watched goes to commercial, you know how there is that 1 or 2 second dead spot where the screen goes black? You can see it there and you can see it when powering off and there is that 2 second delay before it actually powers off.
> 
> ...


----------

